# Stelber Bicycles



## Monark52

I picked this one up a few weeks ago. I`ve heard of Stelbers before but i don`t think they were very popular or high quality. The info i found out on them says that the mens models are kinda scarce. I like the style of this one and it was cheap. If anyone has more info on this bike please post it here.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Was that the one that was for sale in NY (or maybe Jersey) not long ago?  That guy had several interesting bikes for sale.
Maybe we're neighbors?


----------



## Monark52

The bike was about 2 hours south of me. I`m just outside Albany,NY.
I went there for the Stelber and i ended up taking home a prewar ladies JC Higgins and a Schwinn American along with it. So much for clearing out the garage for the winter!
The American is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Beaverdam

I don't know anything about Stelber, but it sure looks cool! I like the shape of the chain guard and rack, and the graphics on them.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I have a ladies' version: 

 

  Stelber was tapped by Sears to build JC Higgins bikes during a factory strike in 1956. They were one of few European co.'s to build middleweight bikes, along with Royce Union. I don't think they were ever very successful, but there are a few survivors out there! My RU:


----------



## Monark52

Yours looks great. What do you think of the way they ride? I put air in the tires on mine and took it for a short ride and didn`t like it much. It has a very "cramped" feel to it. I definately need to grease it as the crank is very hard to turn. As you can see, it has the three piece crank. I hear they are a pain to take apart. Does anyone have some tips on how to take these apart for cleaning and greasing?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Some bike shops have a cotter press (in the old days they all did).  You can buy one for about $60.
If you have a stout C clamp and a socket, you try to squeez it out (the socket goes in between the crank and the clamp so the cotter has somewhere to go).  Once you've applied all the squeeze you can with the clamp, you tap it (the clamp) with a hammer and it (they cotter) will usually pop out.
You can also cut a piece of pipe to just the right length to reach from the floor to the crank and pound the cotter down into that.
You can just tap it with a hammer but if you tap too hard without backing of some sort you will damage the bearing races.
If you're still fighting it, go to bed.  next evening when you're not shaking mad at it, drill it out.  Remember, it's flat on the side that faces the spindle so aim a little off center with the drill.
If you're passing through Spring Valley, (near NYC) bring it by and I'll get out my cotter press.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

"What do you think of the way they ride?" Actually, these are untouched as of late, with flat tires, old grease, etc. But, looking at my ladies' bike, it does look set up for a short rider. So, I probably won't fit on it. Perhaps parts for another project...


----------



## barstoolman

I actually had a Stelber in the late 50's that I rode through the early 60's.  I'm preety sure my Dad picked it up for me from Sears as his factory was near the largest Sears on the West Coast back in the day.  It was red but the tank was white with a rocketship/shooting star/planet theme (you know that was all the rage back then).  Been looking for one forever...........can never find them or even much info on them.


----------



## pangloss

Barstoolman...no help with the complete bike, but you can start with the tank! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-STELBER-BO...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3caa161ddb

(This isn't mine by the way, just nerding about...)
Troy


----------



## PCHiggin

Monark52 said:


> The bike was about 2 hours south of me. I`m just outside Albany,NY.
> I went there for the Stelber and i ended up taking home a prewar ladies JC Higgins and a Schwinn American along with it. So much for clearing out the garage for the winter!
> The American is for sale if anyone is interested.




Is it a Deluxe,with the headlight and tank?

Pat


----------



## Monark52

I think it`s a 65. No light or tank but it`s still a nice bike.  I can send you a pic if you`re interested.


----------



## rojinks

you are correct they were of very poor quality mainly sold in appliance stores the forks bent back easily there were no bearings in the crank just bushings the 3 spped english style were of much better quality i suspect they were made by an english manufactuere


----------



## Honestherman

Does anyone know what year was the First Stelber Bike. I have several of them. They look more like 30's-40's rather than 1957 1960. All of mine ride great. Help


----------



## island schwinn

here's my 56 stelber 20" ballooner.


----------



## Honestherman

*Stelber*

Does anyone know what year the first Stelber was made. I have several, But they look much older than the bikes in this post.
I guess mine are 30's 40's


----------



## TammyN

This is a 56 Stelber JC Higgins, probably made when Sears' U.S. manufacturers were on strike. The tank and chain guard look the same to me as some of the U.S. made J.C. Higgins.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nj_shore

I also have an old Stelber.. (in background)...


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Adding a few years' knowledge to an old thread. Stelber actually was a NY import co., and they didn't manufacture any bikes. Most were imported from the Daimler/Puch/Steyr group in Europe. They also sourced from their NY neighbors, Chain Bike/Ross, and I've seen a few that seem to mix Euro and Ross parts.


----------



## Honestherman

I have three of them. Two of them are obviously American and one is from Europe.


----------



## Captain Trips

Old thread but it might help someone like me.  I have a stelber and can't find any info whatsoever.  It does have the flashlights/headlights on the tank and rides very well.  Giving it to the wife for Christmas. Currently cleaning the chrome with aluminum foil.  Definitely garage kept.


----------



## Freqman1

Captain Trips said:


> Old thread but it might help someone like me.  I have a stelber and can't find any info whatsoever.  It does have the flashlights/headlights on the tank and rides very well.  Giving it to the wife for Christmas. Currently cleaning the chrome with aluminum foil.  Definitely garage kept.View attachment 1321440



Probably should start your own thread for better visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972

Unique never seen before , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Adamtinkerer

There's a thread on here somewhere, the poster's Dad was Jerry Steller, one half of the co.! The other fellow's name was Berkowicz or similar, that's how they came up with the name. They probably had a hand in lining up import bikes for Sears in '56. There isn't any evidence of a strike, but main supplier Murray, was building a new factory that year. Stelber slapped their badge on some real cheap bikes, 'ruining' the name. They launched the 'Iverson' brand in the '60s, they wanted something that sounded 'classic'. All the Iversons I've seen were made by Chain Bike/Ross, so they quality was a lot better.


----------



## Kato

A Stelber was actually the first bike I bought......as far as an older one. I saw it o E-Bay and was so green I didn't know / catch it was a 20" kids tanker and not a 26" bike. I drove and picked it up and lets just say it was rougher than I expected. I was covered in bird poop, paint, varnish and who know what else that would not come off. I tried everything with no luck so I pitched the junky parts and kept the frame which I still think is kool and the reason I bought it. It's out in the shed hanging on the wall.......so I'll take it down and take some pics / add them to my post this week sometime.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

One I picked up a few months ago had a problem identifying it till I posted a picture on the C.A.B.E.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Monark52 said:


> Yours looks great. What do you think of the way they ride? I put air in the tires on mine and took it for a short ride and didn`t like it much. It has a very "cramped" feel to it. I definately need to grease it as the crank is very hard to turn. As you can see, it has the three piece crank. I hear they are a pain to take apart. Does anyone have some tips on how to take these apart for cleaning and greasing?



the 3 piece cranks are pretty straight forward and are not at all difficult to regrease..


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Kato said:


> A Stelber was actually the first bike I bought......as far as an older one. I saw it o E-Bay and was so green I didn't know / catch it was a 20" kids tanker and not a 26" bike. I drove and picked it up and lets just say it was rougher than I expected. I was covered in bird poop, paint, varnish and who know what else that would not come off. I tried everything with no luck so I pitched the junky parts and kept the frame which I still think is kool and the reason I bought it. It's out in the shed hanging on the wall.......so I'll take it down and take some pics / add them to my post this week sometime.



I hate getting bird pooped on when recovering an old bike, especially a Stelber...


----------



## Schwinny

More like the OP's bike from 12 years ago..... this is a Royce Union and has the same double top bar and frame shape. Also 3pc Crank and snowflake chainring.


----------



## AnthonyL

Here is the sister. Anyone know the year and value? Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman

What is the rear hub/coaster brake? A lot of German brakes are marked with the year.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

AnthonyL said:


> View attachment 1692513View attachment 1692514Here is the sister. Anyone know the year and value? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1692515



Wow, that's cool! I've been wrenching on old bikes for 42 years, and never seen or heard of a chrome framed Stelber! In middleweights, I believe Sears/Murray was first with the chrome framed Flightliner in 1961. AMF had their own version, as did Snyder/Rollfast, and Huffy. I have this Firestone which is Snyder built, early '60s. Your bike is rare, but girls' middleweights are low on value.


----------

